# Chipsaway bad repair



## luke284 (Sep 28, 2017)

I've recently had chipsaway around to do a repair to a minor scuff on the rear bumper of my wife's car after someone reversed into her in a car park. Luckily someone saw it happen and was able to give enough information to my wife for us to track them down.

The guy that came out to do it made a right mess and ended up doing some fairly significant damage elsewhere. The second specialist they sent out to assess the damage was shocked at the list of issues I had found and even found some other problems.

Chipsaway have been good so far at trying to resolve and have offered for it to be sorted at one of their car care centres.

Does anyone have any experience of Chipsaway Chichester car care centre? I can't find many reviews online and want to make sure its done properly.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Sorry can’t hrlp on your local but my mums had her local chipsaway franchiser out many times over the years on several of her cars and the work has been nothing short of perfect everytime.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

No experience of them but it sounds like they're handling it well. Just make sure they know your expectations and only Sign when you're happy with work done.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

My brother used Chipsaway in Manchester a few years ago to repair a small dent and chip on his bonnet. It was nothing short of appalling!!! The bloke simply applied touch up paint and then tried charging £70!! Ha.....my brother told him where to go


----------



## deano_uk (Apr 29, 2007)

My dad had a bad experience and the guy refused to answer the phone after he spotted the damage. I went on Twitter and within 30 mins had the area manager on the phone and they were very good about organising putting it right. Not very inspiring hearing so many reports of damage but at least the customer care is pretty good.


----------



## luke284 (Sep 28, 2017)

Chipsaway head office are handling it very well so far so pleased with that. My plan is to make sure the the scope of work is clearly defined and agreed up front. Was hoping that someone had so experience of that particular location. They did say we could get some quotes from local places but I’m probably going to let them handle it all and if there are any issues it’s all on them to resolve.


----------

